# Shanks Chemical Services AKA Rechem, Pontypool, South Wales. 2010



## vwdirtboy (Jan 19, 2011)

Opened in 1974 as a state of the art toxic waste incineration plant it wasn't long before the site had left a bad taste in the mouth of local residents!

Dealing with low-grade Nuclear waste and other toxic by-products from the electronics industry the plant faced heavy opposition during its lifetime and after dealing with the incineration of BSE infected carcasses the plant finally closed late in 2002 with the loss of some 50 jobs.

Some interesting reading..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/1902269.stm

http://www.newswales.co.uk/?section=Environment&F=1&id=1911


The site is now currently still under a 10 year decontamination process although little seems to have changed on site in the last few years.


----------



## astro23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice pics mate! Looks like i'll have to have a little shifty at this place soon!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 19, 2011)

I remember seeing sheeps visit of this place (and exide) a few months ago.

Live power, now thats interesting


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jan 19, 2011)

Captain-Slow said:


> I remember seeing sheeps visit of this place (and exide) a few months ago.
> 
> Live power, now thats interesting



Technically almost a year ago.. and, if you look closely the old fat baa ba is there!


----------



## King Al (Jan 19, 2011)

Superb pics VW  really like those vats


----------



## HIGHHEELS3011 (Jan 19, 2011)

I made my third visit here today after Sheep informed me about it but I cannot get in, there have been cars there and a motorbike and there was a tv on in the little securitty office in the front. and im sure there were 3 people on the roof >??????

can you help me a little as to how you get in>???/?


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jan 19, 2011)

HIGHHEELS3011 said:


> I made my third visit here today after Sheep informed me about it but I cannot get in, there have been cars there and a motorbike and there was a tv on in the little securitty office in the front. and im sure there were 3 people on the roof >??????
> 
> can you help me a little as to how you get in>???/?



I would leave it my friend.. sounds like the contractors and security have moved back in


----------



## krela (Jan 20, 2011)

HIGHHEELS3011 said:


> I made my third visit here today after Sheep informed me about it but I cannot get in, there have been cars there and a motorbike and there was a tv on in the little securitty office in the front. and im sure there were 3 people on the roof >??????
> 
> can you help me a little as to how you get in>???/?



Not to mention asking such questions in public is very much against the forum rules.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, those photos! Superb stuff...and great place too. Cheers, Vdub.


----------



## TK421 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great site, although how contaminated does land have to be to take 10 years to bring it back in to use

Excellent report and sharp photos mate


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 22, 2011)

You've taken some fantastic pictures of what looks like a very interesting explore. Did you come away glowing??


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 22, 2011)

vwdirtboy said:


> Technically almost a year ago.. and, if you look closely the old fat baa ba is there!



Less of the old....lol....

Popped up this morning, no one about, but inside the one warehouse, ther eis signs of tidying, definately worth a trip, if you have a look there are ways in, but cant say in public. Pm for details.


----------



## HIGHHEELS3011 (Jan 24, 2011)

krela said:


> Not to mention asking such questions in public is very much against the forum rules.



worth a try though aye?


----------

